# Share your favorite restaurant



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favorite places to eat is The Red Iguana in downtown SLC. Great Mexican food.

Where are some of your fav places to eat?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Der Schwarzer Hahn im Deidesheimer Hof was one of my favourites.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm checking out this new Emeril restaurant "Tchoup Chop" at Universal Studios in Orlando in a couple of days. Fancy Schmancy Asian Fusion.
It could be good. We'll see.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Salt Lake City had great Mexican food? Hoodathunkit?

The problem with this thread is, if someone mentions a place others have heard of, it probably sucks.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> Salt Lake City had great Mexican food? Hoodathunkit?
> 
> The problem with this thread is, if someone mentions a place others have heard of, it probably sucks.


With nearly 30% Hispanics living here in downtown SLC, I would be crying if there weren't any good Mexican food.

We have top notch restaurants here in the world. And I lived in Philly and NYC and big cities before.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Copper Onion, arguably the best restaurant in anywhere in the SLC valley.

Hands down the most creative, simple contemporary American cuisine that I've been pining away for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

The soup kitchens run by the *Restaurants du Cœur* here in France. I am a regular contributor to their stocks, especially in the winter season.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restaurants_du_Cœur


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> One of my favorite places to eat is The Red Iguana in downtown SLC. Great Mexican food.
> 
> Where are some of your fav places to eat?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


>


Open 24/7 - you could live there. Alma probably loves the place.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Hard to pick an absolute favorite.

Tortillis Tented Luxury Camp in Amboseli National Park in Kenya has an open dining area with a full view of the mountain. (Not sure if it's Mt. Kenya, or Kilimanjaro. When I was there, just over 15 years ago, it was snow-capped and the weather was clear. I requested vegetarian and got Indian curry, as good as I've ever had. (I don't know if the curry was only for the vegetarian option, or if all the food was Indian.) The view, the food, and the game drives during the day, I guess make this my favorite restaurant. But rather hard to get to from here. (Spokane, WA, USA.)

The East India Company is (no surprise) an Indian restaurant in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. It's huge, and there must have been 40 or 50 items on the buffet. There were too many items to take even a spoonful of everything, even limiting myself to just the vegetarian items. And it was as good as anything I've ever eaten.

The mercados in Mexico were filled with tiny food stands, often with one person cooking, cleaning, running the cash register, everything. In almost every case the food was wonderful.

In the Tlaquepaque tourist mall in Sedona, Arizona, the restaurant El Rincon was in my opinion, genuine Mexican food. Some folks preferred the Americanized food at another Mexican restaurant in town, but in Sedona El Rincon is my favorite place to eat.

In Los Angeles, when I was there visiting my cousin, maybe 20 years ago, there was a place with the unfortunate name of The Happy Family Restaurant. It was Buddhist vegetarian Chinese. My cousin did the ordering. I have no idea what most of it was, as it all had the name of traditional Chinese dishes but things called chicken and pork had no chicken or pork in them. It was one of my favorite restaurants ever.

Spokane has some okay restaurants. Nothing great that I know of. I know of an okay Indian restaurant here, and an okay Mexican restaurant. And I've been with friends to other places that had entirely acceptable food. But nothing noteworthy.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A new place in Nashville called Wholly Chow! has fantastic Louisiana themed (not necessarily Cajun) cuisine. The atmosphere and service make for a wonderful experience, and the music isn't too loud. This last part is very important to me. If I go to a restaurant it is to visit, not to experience a rock concert.










I do at times wish they had asked _me _to paint the murals however. I find them -- well maybe I'm being a snob. It's a great place!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I enjoy my own cooking the most. I cook fairly simply, using mainly the perimeter of the store for my ingredients. I first said that back in the '70s, before Pollan ever thought of writing his book  That's where all of the stuff I use for my day-to-day meals is generally located: produce, dairy and eggs, meat (I don't use that often anymore). Only the grains require a visit to the aisles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

brotagonist said:


> I enjoy my own cooking the most. [...]


Have to say, Brot, that's my position, too. And now if you will excuse me, I'm going to make a _saag paneer_ (Indian cheese and spinach 'curry').


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

My wife's and I's favorite restaurant is the Essene Market & Café, in Philadelphia PA. It's a health food store and a restaurant the kind of which has been disappearing lately because they've been getting gobbled up by the Wholefoods Market chain. The buffet is vegetarian with several organic offerings and always has unique dishes. We usually eat there once a week. They have a spare room that they call the Community Room which is available to anyone wanting to hold free events such as classes or lectures. A local treasure.









http://www.essenemarket.com/index.html


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't have a favourite restaurant but do frequent Butlers cafe on Chatham Street in Dublin about 4 times a week. It's not addictive but...well, it is, actually...


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

It's actually (pathetically?) Burger King; but my wife hasn't let me eat there for our entire marriage. Instead we eat the toy food at McDonald's. I desperately miss the Whopper; haven't had one in a dozen years.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think I have a favorite restaurant in Milan, but I surely have one in Paris:

Pain Vin Fromages, just behind the Centre Pompidou










I'm very fond of cheese, and they have the best fondues in France (of course imo...)
Never miss a visit when I travel to Paris.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

GioCar said:


> I don't think I have a favorite restaurant in Milan, but I surely have one in Paris:
> 
> Pain Vin Fromages, just behind the Centre Pompidou
> 
> ...


Bread, cheese, and wine. Add a bit of fruit and veg from time to time, and it's surely a sort of paradise, Gio!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

My tastes mirrors Gio's! My favourite restaurant in Gothenburg fx. is *28+*, possible has the finest vine cellar in Sweden and their selection of cheese is bar none!

/ptr


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

ptr said:


> My tastes mirrors Gio's! My favourite restaurant in Gothenburg fx. is *28+*, possible has the finest vine cellar in Sweden and their selection of cheese is bar none!
> 
> /ptr


Oh yes the cellar looks gorgeous! 
And even if I don't undertand Swedish I saw two magic and unmistakable words from the wine list: Château d'Yquem! A dream when served with blue cheese (actually a dream tout court...)


----------



## phlrdfd (Jan 18, 2015)

It's hard to pick one place because I like both upscale food and road-food. In fact, road-food is a major hobby of mine. I've been looking at various burger and barbecue joints, clam shacks, pizza parlors, etc. on roadfood.com for years and I try to get to some of the places when I travel. 
Just to pick a couple places, I'd say the best pizza I've had was at Frank Pepe's in New Haven, CT (I also think the best pizza in the country in general is served in and around New Haven, with NYC a close second):







Where the specialty is white clam pizza:














The best meal I've had at any restaurant that is still open (an old local favorite went out of business a couple years ago) was at Ristorante Vetri, a Northern Italian restaurant in Philadelphia:







Here is their sweet onion crepe, one of the best things I've ever tasted:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorite restaurant was a Mexican restaurant in Redwood City, CA called "La Azteca". The Bay Area, and California in general, is known for its Mexican food, but this one really stood out to me. They had the best Mexican rice and beans known to man--their chile verde burrito had just the right balance of pork with spicy green chile sauce, in combination with the rice and beans, lettuce, and guacamole. On top, they'd put olives, cheese, sour cream, onions, jalapeños, and pico de gallo. I had never seen such an elaborate topping to a burrito.

The place was around for 34 years, but unfortunately closed last year.  It was a family tradition to go there after cutting down a Christmas tree at La Honda (it was on the way back). Oh well. 

Also a shout-out to the former Iroha Japanese restaurant in San Francisco. Another one that I had been going to since I was a year old. They had the best Katsu curry and Karaage chicken that I have ever had. But unfortunately they closed in 2013 

I need to find a couple new favorites -_-


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow this thread is making me feel hungrier and hungrier by the minute.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

GioCar said:


> I don't think I have a favorite restaurant in Milan, but I surely have one in Paris:
> 
> Pain Vin Fromages, just behind the Centre Pompidou
> 
> ...


Ah, finally ... a *restaurant* in the true meaning of the term


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

ptr said:


> My tastes mirrors Gio's! My favourite restaurant in Gothenburg fx. is *28+*, possible has the finest vine cellar in Sweden and their selection of cheese is bar none!
> 
> /ptr


And another - ahhhh!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Used to be here back in the day - basic décor and cheap, plentiful food, like most good Midland balti houses. I've been led to believe it's a bit more salubrious these days.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Riverside in Springfield Vermont. Breakfast only. McDonald's (quarter-pounder deluxe).


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

My mom and I always go to Versailles, which is probably the biggest Cuban-food institution in the country....we're just used to going there, I don't think there's anything it has that other Cuban food places don't have, other than perhaps more old people, and a bakery that's really just a front for selling cigars (I think).....


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I love great food almost as much as great music, so I have a lot of favorites. One I want to highlight that may be of special interest to members of this forum is Organ Stop Pizza in Mesa. The pizza is above average, and the music performed is a great mix of show tunes, soundtrack cuts, and popular music throughout the ages. They even play Bach's Toccata & Fugue in D Minor from time to time. Charlie Balogh is my preferred regular organist there. Lew Williams is talented but tends to make absolutely everything into a medley.

Phoenix area:

Abuelo's (technically a chain, but only one in AZ)
Chino Bandido
Fired Pie
Floridino's
Ike's Love and Sandwiches
Joe's Farm Grill
Joyride Taco Shop
Nello's Pizza
Postino
Rigatony's
San Tan Brewing
The Bagel Man
The Perch Pub and Brewery
Tott's Asian Diner
Tuck Shop
Valle Luna
Yupha's Thai Kitchen

Chains:

California Pizza Kitchen
Culver's
Famous Dave's
IHOP
Old Chicago
Oregano's
Pita Jungle
Red Lobster
Texas Roadhouse
Zipp's Sports Grill

Some may be on the wrong list, as I don't keep up with what is a local vs. regional or national chain.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Lots of places here in SLC:

Kitty Pappas Steakhouse
The Old Spaghetti Factory
New Golden Dragon
Golden Corral
Simply Sushi
Village Inn
Royal India
Himalayan Kitchen
Pie Hole
Piper Down (Bar/Grill)
Ruth's Diner
The Bayou
Kyoto Japanese Restaurant
Buca di Beppo
Greek Souvlaki
Rodizio
Cafe Rio
Tres Hombres
Pizza Pie Cafe
Crown Burgers
Apollo Burgers
Atlantis Burges
J-Dawgs
Carl's Jr.
Five Guys
Copper Bowl


----------

